# Sand Substrate, Plant growth



## belly259 (22 Aug 2012)

Good morning all, Currently on my new setup i have used sand as the substrate but without any soil/ fertiliser under it.

Currently injecting CO2 pressurized and dosing with Ferts, but plant growth is not really happening. Could this be because of the dense sand preventing nutrients getting into the roots ???

If so does this mean buy some soil and rescape to get round this ????


----------



## Johno2090 (22 Aug 2012)

Aquatic plants absorb nutrients through their leaves mainly if the substrate is inert (which yours is) make sure your dosing and co2 are spot on and be patient!


----------



## nry (22 Aug 2012)

How new is new?  I always found that new plants have a 2 week settling period, after which point growth picks up noticeably.


----------



## belly259 (22 Aug 2012)

2 sets of plants are new within 1 week. the older plants although not dying arent growing as expected.

125 ltr Tank, Fluval 305 external wi spray bar, And nano power head.

Dosing 1 t/spoon potassium nitrate
          1 t/spoon Manessium sulphate
          1 pinch monopottasium phospahte

day2 pinch of trace

these are alternating with 2 rest days and 30-40% wc on rest day 2.


----------



## nry (22 Aug 2012)

What lighting?


----------



## belly259 (22 Aug 2012)

2 T8 24W Bulbs.

5-6 hours there on for. 1 hour after CO2 they come on, go off 1 hour after.


----------



## nry (22 Aug 2012)

Lastly, which plants do you have?


----------



## belly259 (22 Aug 2012)

Tenellus , Parviflorus Tropica , Taxiphyllum


----------



## belly259 (22 Aug 2012)

spiky moss


----------



## nry (22 Aug 2012)

Moss should be fine, I wonder if the tenellus is looking for more light, the T8s may well not penetrate well to the bottom of a tank that size?


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Aug 2012)

belly259 said:
			
		

> 1 pinch monopottasium phospahte
> 
> day2 pinch of trace


Why are you pinching on these? Not smart. Try adding 1/2 teaspoon each.

Cheers,


----------



## belly259 (25 Aug 2012)

will try thxs


----------



## deepak267 (1 Sep 2012)

Does your filter circulate the water to all parts of tank/
The nutrients must reach the plant especially for inert substrates. 

Good Luck


----------

